

Ask HN: How can I improve my podcast about european entrepreneurship? - sidarok

Hi all,<p>I have just published an interview style podcast for entrepreneurs in Europe.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;be&#x2F;podcast&#x2F;open-up-europe!-podcast&#x2F;id1020257211<p>My question is - how can I make it better?<p>Are there anybody amongst you who is interested in launching europe? What are your thoughts?<p>Thank you all in advance.
======
tshtf
It would probably be better to give the HN audience a link that will work on
multiple platforms. Not everyone uses or likes Apple.

